# blij, bang, boos (glad, scared, angry)



## ThomasK

In Dutch there are three key adjectives beginning with a B: *blij *(glad - with something), *bang *(scared, afraid - of), *boos *(angry - with, though also evil). How do you translate those in your language? 

Please don't mix up _glad _and _happy_. I am always referring to moods, passing feelings, not the very deep ones...


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*Blij* (glad - with something): 
Adj. *«ευχαριστημένος, -νη, -νο»* [efxaristi'menos] (masc.), [efxaristi'meni] (fem.), [efxaristi'meno] (neut.) --> _pleased, glad_ < Classical Perfect Tense passive participle *«ηὐχαριστημένος, -νη, -νον» ēukʰărĭstēménŏs (masc.), ēukʰărĭstēménē (fem.), ēukʰărĭstēménŏn (neut.)* --> _pleased person_ < Classical Present Tense passive v. *«εὐχαριστέομαι/εὐχαριστοῦμαι» eukʰărĭstéŏmæ (uncontracted) / eukʰărĭstoûmæ (contracted)* --> _το take pleasure in_ < compound, prefix and adverb *«εὖ» eu* --> _well_ (PIΕ *uesu-/ *h₁(e)su-, _good_; cf Skt. वसु (vasu), _good_; Hitt. āššu, _good_) + Classical fem. noun *«χαρὰ» kʰarà* --> _joy, pleasure_ (PIE *ǵʰer-, _to long for, to wish_; cf Skt हर्यति (hAryati), _to long for_; Proto-Germanic *gira-, _to wish, desire_ > Ger. gern, Eng. yearn, Dt. gaarne).   

*Bang* (scared, afraid - of): 
Adj. *«φοβισμένος, -νη, -νο»* [fovi'zmenos] (masc.), [fovi'zmeni] (fem.), [fovi'zmeno] (neut.) --> _scared, afraid of_ < Classical Perfect Tense passive participle *«πεφοβισμένος, -νη, -νον» pĕpʰŏbĭsménŏs (masc.), pĕpʰŏbĭsménē (fem.), pĕpʰŏbĭsménŏn (neut.)* --> _scared person_ < Classical Perfect Tense passive v. *«φοβέομαι/φοβοῦμαι» pʰŏbéŏmæ (uncontracted) / pʰŏboûmæ (contracted)* --> _to be frightened, scared, to be put to flight_ < Classical masc. noun *«φόβος» pʰóbŏs* --> _fear, personification of Fear («Φόβος») as son of god of war, Ares_ (PIE *bʰegʷ-, _to run away, flee_; cf Lth. bėgti, _to run_; Ltv. bēgt, _to walk, flee_; OCS бѣжати (běžati), _to run, flee_ > Rus. бежать, _to run, flee_).

*Boos* (angry - with, though also evil): 
Adj. *«θυμωμένος, -νη, -νο»* [θimo'menos] (masc.), [θimo'meni] (fem.), [θimo'meno] (neut.) --> _angry_ < Classical Perfect Tense passive participle *«τεθυμωμένος, τεθυμωμένη, τεθυμωμένον» tĕtʰŭmōménŏs (masc.), tĕtʰŭmōménē (fem.), tĕtʰŭmōménŏn (neut.)* --> _enraged person_ < Classical Present Tense passive v. *«θυμόομαι/θυμοῦμαι» tʰŭmóŏmæ (uncontracted) / tʰŭmoûmæ (contracted)* --> _to be angry, put into a rage_ < Classical masc. noun *«θῡμός» tʰūmós* --> _spirit, courage, anger_ (PIE dʰuh₂-mo-, _smoke_; cf Skt. धूम (dhūmA), _smoke_; Lat. fūmus > It./Por. fumo, Fr. fumée, Eng. fume, Sp. humo; Proto-Germanic *staubmaz > Eng. steam, Dt. stoom


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, Apmoy: I recognize two out of three. The third does not have to do with some organ in the throad (thymus ?), does it?


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> Thanks, Apmoy: I recognize two out of three. The third does not have to do with some organ in the throad (thymus ?), does it?


Hi TK,

It's very difficult (impossible  in  IE terms) to establish a link between the two because they differ in vowel quantity: The masculine *«θῡμός»* (anger) has the *-ῡ-* long, while the neuter *«θύμον»* (thymus) has the -ῠ- short. The latter is (probably) an unrelated Pre-Greek word.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, i see! One extra note though: isn't it "strange" that very common words are that long. ours seem to be so short, but these are long. Would you have alternatives that are similar and more common in every-day language?


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*, as you problably know, I think it would be:
*"blij zijn"*: *"être content"* ("être heureux" is a deeper feeling)
*"bang zijn"*: *"avoir peur"* (literally: _to have fear_)
*"boos zijn"*: *"être fâché" *(would "en colère" work?)


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> Thanks, i see! One extra note though: isn't it "strange" that very common words are that long. ours seem to be so short, but these are long. Would you have alternatives that are similar and more common in every-day language?


Actually these are the most commonly used adjectives in the vernacular. I didn't even mention learned adjectives. That's the mechanics of Greek, what can I say?
Don't be intimidate by the suffix «-μενος (-μενη, -μενο)» it's a PIE characteristic for constructing verbal adjectives (aka participles) in the medio-passive voice: PIE *mh₁no- or *m(e)no-


----------



## ThomasK

Don't draw any conclusions from what I write: I just have some idée fixes with regard to words, and I Always think things must be like that, whereas it is just a bias of mine...


----------



## Ёж!

Russian:


ThomasK said:


> *blij *(glad - with something): доволен (it takes either the Instrumental or a phrase that begins with «что»), рад (it takes either the Dative or a phrase that begins with «что»)
> *bang *(scared, afraid - of)_: _напуган, испуган (they take the Instrumental and are, in fact, short passive participles of the corresponding verbs)*
> boos *(angry - with, though also evil): рассержен (it applies mostly to people and takes the preposition «на» + Accusative of those that you are angry with), зол (it takes the preposition «из-за» + Genitive, or the preposition «на» + Accusative, not necessarily animated, or yet something else that I can't think of right now)


And many other words.


----------



## ThomasK

Could I get the transcription as well? I can decipher to a large extent, but I'd like to be sure. Do they all contain a root verb? Are the synonyms interchangeable?


----------



## ThomasK

DearPrudence said:


> In *French*, as you problably know, I think it would be:
> *"blij zijn"*: *"être content"* ("être heureux" is a deeper feeling)
> *"bang zijn"*: *"avoir peur"* (literally: _to have fear_)
> *"boos zijn"*: *"être fâché" *(would "en colère" work?)


 I just wondered: if you ask someone who is in fear, scared: "comment tu te sens?", could s/he answer in some way with "je suis ..."? I suppose not, just wondering...


----------



## DearPrudence

ThomasK said:


> I just wondered: if you ask someone who is in fear, scared: "comment tu te sens?", could s/he answer in some way with "je suis ..."? I suppose not, just wondering...


I suppose if you really want to use "être", then you could say "*être effrayé*" (= _frightened_), which is stronger and far less common than "*avoir peur*".


----------



## Ёж!

ThomasK said:


> Could I get the transcription as well? I can decipher to a large extent, but I'd like to be sure. Do they all contain a root verb? Are the synonyms interchangeable?


dovolen, rad, napugan, ispugan, rasserжen, zol.

_Напуган_ and _испуган_ are more or less interchangeable, the rest are more or less not. In the sense of being scared (a little or much), one would most likely use the verb: «я боюсь» (lit. 'I fear', it means: 'I'm scared'), or the adjective: «мне страшно» (lit.: "it's fearsome to me", and for me it sounds more like "I fear"); the adjective «страшно» is derived from the abstract noun «страх» ('fear'). «Доволен» makes a reference to «воля» (freedom, will; I think, literally it means 'with up to one's will', that is, 'with enough to fulfill one's will', but I'm not just sure), «рад» is a root; both are adjectives. «Рассержен» is a short passive participle of the verb «рассердить» (to make angry), there is also an adjective «сердитый» (the short form is «сердит»). The short adjective «зол» is a root, it refers to evil; the full form «злой» describes a person who deliberately wants to bring evil to people (much evil or little evil). There is also a verb that corresponds to it («разозлить») and a short passive participle («разозлён») as well.


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew:*
blij *(glad - with something) - מאושר me'ushar
*bang *(scared, afraid - of) - חושש khoshesh, מפחד mefakhed
*boos *(angry - with, though also evil) - זועם zo'em is more in the rage zone, but the other word for anger is without evil.


----------



## apmoy70

arielipi said:


> Hebrew:*
> blij *(glad - with something) - מאושר me'ushar
> *bang *(scared, afraid - of) - חושש khoshesh, מפחד mefakhed
> *boos *(angry - with, though also evil) - זועם zo'em *is more in the rage zone, but the other word for anger is without evil*.


In Greek too *«θυμωμένος, -νη, -νο»* [θimo'menos] (masc.), [θimo'meni] (fem.), [θimo'meno] (neut.) is the angry person, without evil connotation.
The passionately enraged person (which implies evil) is a *«χολωμένος, -νη, -νο»* [xolo'menos] (masc.), [xolo'meni] (fem.), [xolo'meno] (neut.) < Classical Perfect Tense passive participle *«κεχολωμένος, -νη, νο» kĕkʰŏlōménŏs (masc.), kĕkʰŏlōménē (fem.), kĕkʰŏlōménŏn (neut.)* --> _to be turned into bile_ < Classical Present Tense passive v. *«χολόομαι/χολοῦμαι» kʰŏlóŏmæ (uncontracted) / kʰŏloûmæ (contracted)* --> _to be full of black bile, to be melancholy mad_ < Classical fem. noun *«χολὴ» kʰŏlḕ* --> _gall, bile_ (PIE *ǵʰelh₃-, _to sprout_ originally referring to the green-yellow colour of sprouting vegetation; cf Skt हरि (hAri), _pale yellow_; Lat. holus, _greens, vegetables_; Proto-Germanic *galla- > Eng. gall)


----------



## ThomasK

@DearP: thanks, but I understand.


----------



## AutumnOwl

*Swedish:*
*blij* - *vara glad* (be glad, happy), *känna glädje* (feel gladness, happiness)
*bang *- *vara rädd* (be scared), *känna rädsla* (feel/be afraid)
*boos* - *vara arg* (be angry), *vara ond* (be evil), *känna ilska* (feel anger), *ondska* (evilness)

_Bang _is interesting, as we have in Swedish the slang word _(att) banga_ - meaning to be scared, or cowardly; or to say no/not participate in something, and the phrase _banga ur_ - to abstain from something because being scared or because of cowardice.


----------



## ThomasK

ThomasK said:


> *blij *(glad - with something), *bang *(scared, afraid - of), *boos *(angry - with, though also evil).



German : 
- *froh*, 
- *ich habe Angst *(I think), 
- *böse... *


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*:

blij = _iloinen_ (happy, glad; from 'ilo' joy, happiness) or _onnellinen_ (happy; from 'onni' fortune, luck)
bang = _peloissaan*_ (from 'pelko' fear, lit. 'in his fears')
boos = _vihainen_ (angry, from 'viha' wrath); _paha_ (evil)

*Consists of 'peloissa' (in fears) and -an (his). Always agrees with the subject: _peloissani, peloissasi, peloissaan / peloissansa, peloissamme, peloissanne, peloissaan / peloissansa_. Eg. _Minä olen peloissani. _I'm afraid. _Me olemme peloissamme. _We're afraid.


----------



## ThomasK

The list is far from complete, but I had been thinking of this aspect: how often is _angry_ a participle? 

In Italian you have _*arrabiato*_ (en-rage-d, I suppose, whereas that also means "'spicy, hot", I believe, as I noticed at noon today), In Spanish _*enojado*_, which might be interpreted as etymologically related with "ennuyé", I suppose…


----------



## TheCrociato91

ThomasK said:


> In Italian you have _*arrabiato*_ (en-rage-d, I suppose, whereas that also means "'spicy, hot", I believe, as I noticed at noon today)


It's "arrabbiato" with double "b". And it can indeed mean "spicy, hot" but only when referred to food such as pasta or chicken.



			
				http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/arrabbiato/ said:
			
		

> _carne a_., _fritto a_.; o cotta in padella con forti odori: _pollo arrabbiato_. In agraria, _terreno a_., nel quale il frumento cresce stentatamente e si secca prima di fiorire; _grano a_., cresciuto su tale terreno. Locuz. avv., _all’arrabbiata_, in fretta e furia: _lavorare all’arrabbiata_; come termine di cucina, lo stesso che _arrabbiato_, cioè cotto in padella o comunque condito con forti odori, con aromi piccanti (soprattutto peperoncino): _pollo all’arrabbiata_, _penne all’arrabbiata_.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks for the correction and the additional information! Just wondering: what came first? The spicyness or the anger? I mean: did the taste inspire the emotion or is it the other way round? I suppose: the latter…


----------



## Dymn

ThomasK said:


> In Spanish _*enojado*_, which might be interpreted as etymologically related with "ennuyé", I suppose…


Yes. In Spain though, _enojado _is a bit literary and _*enfadado *_is used instead. RAE says the origin (of the verb _enfadarse_) is disputed, but the most commonly believed theory seems to be that it comes from Galician-Portuguese _fado _"fate", _hado _in "outdated" Spanish. In Catalan we also use _*enfadat*_, from Spanish.

The general scheme is similar to French:

Dutch - Catalan - Spanish
blij zijn - _estar content - estar contento_
bang zijn - _tenir por - tener miedo_
boos zijn - _estar enfadat - estar enfadado_


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks a lot for the information. It is so strange to me, as a speaker of Dutch (not as a linguist), not to have very short words for those three, as we are inclined to think that these are '"basic" words and therefore must be short. _(Whether this theory/belief/… makes any sense, might be a question for the EHL section…)_


----------



## elroy

Arabic (Standard/Palestinian):

blij: مسرور (_masrūr_) / مبسوط (_mabṣūṭ_) 
bang: خائف (_xāʾif_) / خايف (_xāyef_) 
boos: غاضب (_ġāḍib_) / طفران (_ṭafrān_)


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*

blij: радосен (rádosen) _masc_.; радосна (rádosna) _fem_.
bang: исплашен (ísplašen) and уплашен (úplašen) _masc_.; исплашенa (isplášena) and уплашенa (uplášena) _fem_.;
boos: лут (lut) _masc_.; лута (lúta) _fem_.
Here is a list of some Macedonian masculine adjectives which have one syllable only. (Their feminine, neuter and plural forms have two syllables, though.)


Spoiler: Macedonian one-syllable masculine adjectives



лут (lut) - angry, chili
лош (loš) - bad, evil
зол (zol) - evil
мек (mek) - soft, mild
јак (jak) - strong, tough, intense
драг (drag) - dear
мил (mil) - dear
мал (mal) - small
кус (kus) - short
долг (dolg) - long
рус (rus) - blonde
бос (bos) - barefoot
кос (kos) - slanted
сит (sit) - saturated
сув (suv) - dry
благ (blag) - sweet, mellow, mild
брз (br̩z) - fast, speedy
грд (gr̩d) - ugly
густ (gust) - dense
пуст (pust) - deserted, empty, worthless
крут (krut) - stiff, inflexible
стар (star) - old
млад (mlad) - young
млак (mlak) - lukewarm
etc.


----------

